# Teaching in Canada



## Sonster (Sep 28, 2013)

Hi all

I am looking into the possibility of teaching in Vancouver and I have had a conversation with an offshoot of global visas (IXP) who assure me that they can get all my paperwork in order to 'qualify' to teach there. But during my research I am realising how difficult it is to qualify. 

Does anyone have any experience of dealing with them? Or if I would have to 'go back to school'?

At present, I am a member of SLT in an special needs school for kids with behavioural difficulties and also have middle management experience in mainstream schools in PE and English

However, due to the way education is being run and am presently looking into the possibility of migrating with the family to Vancouver as I feel that the quality of life there will be much better than here in London. 

Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated

Graeme


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

FWIW, I personally wouldn't have anything to do with Global Visas. If you're a teacher and educated you should not require any expensive help to assist you.
Firstly teachers, in any capacity, are not in demand in Canada. The country is equipped to fund its requirements from within. That is not to say you, as a specialist, cannot get a teaching job here but you would need to have pre-arranged employment before applying.
You would require to have your qualifications equalized for Canada.


----------



## Sonster (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. It's more of a time factor that I would use them - but also their 'connections' in the hope that they could pave the way...
More delving needed I feel

Thanks again


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

This is how you get your credentials to teach in BC:
Becoming a Teacher


----------



## luvcanada (Nov 10, 2011)

Do a search for "Global Visas" on the Canada Forum. You will find quite a few comments, none favourable, regarding this company.


----------



## Sonster (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks for the replies.

Luvcanada - I will certainly look into the company.

EVHB - thanks for the link. Made for some interesting reading. Will try and digest it over the coming days


----------



## thinkering (Apr 24, 2013)

Sounds like a scam. A credible immigration representative does not use words like guaranteed or assure. 

Why they would want to help you get teaching credentials in Canada is beyond me. What a completely selfish position, you would have almost no chance of securing work permission or any permanent residency with that occupation.

If they gave you any immigration advice, report them to ICCRC. CIC, CBSA, and the RCMP are working hard to stop this. These agencies are vultures that prey on vulnerable people and their activities may technically be legal, potentially, but criminal in nature.


----------



## hunnicub (Oct 1, 2013)

What about teaching at an "international school" in Canada? Does anyone know if that makes it easier to get residence? Or do they still recruit local teachers?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Sounds easy in theory, no so much in practice.


----------



## latifa79 (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi there. I have recently moved to Canada from the UK and with 14 years of experience and a masters degree from Kings' College, University of London I cannot find employment! It is much harder than I though initially. Your degrees will be scrutinised and an equivalency report will be definitely needed. After this you must apply for the teaching license in BC. I am in Ontario and it took me about a year before I jumped through all the hoops, spent thousands of dollars on getting my qualifications recognised and finally got a license....and I am still unemployed.(!) :O
Schools try to 'lowball' me all the time claiming that the 'Canadian experience' is necessary...blah..blah. Well, I teach English as a Second Language...which is pretty much the same everywhere in the world in terms of methodology. 
I wish I could go back time! The moving and all the drama cost me about $20K! My only advice is to think about it twice! The grass is NOT always greener at 'the other side'!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

latifa79 said:


> Hi there. I have recently moved to Canada from the UK and with 14 years of experience and a masters degree from Kings' College, University of London I cannot find employment! It is much harder than I though initially. Your degrees will be scrutinised and an equivalency report will be definitely needed. After this you must apply for the teaching license in BC. I am in Ontario and it took me about a year before I jumped through all the hoops, spent thousands of dollars on getting my qualifications recognised and finally got a license....and I am still unemployed.(!) :O
> Schools try to 'lowball' me all the time claiming that the 'Canadian experience' is necessary...blah..blah. Well, I teach English as a Second Language...which is pretty much the same everywhere in the world in terms of methodology.
> I wish I could go back time! The moving and all the drama cost me about $20K! My only advice is to think about it twice! The grass is NOT always greener at 'the other side'!


Your anger and frustration is understandable but did you not, before coming, research the need for teachers in Canada. The country has been well able for years to fund its teacher requirements from within. Are you in Canada on a spousal visa?


----------



## latifa79 (Oct 8, 2013)

Well... I actually went through so do called Highly Skilled Migrant Program: according to this my NOC National occupational category needed people to fill posts and migrate to Canada. Only after my arrival I have found out that Here every better job is through connections! They would never hire people from outside. This is experience you cannot research. Its layers of bourocracy.... Exactly what I was trying to escape from.


----------



## latifa79 (Oct 8, 2013)

Anyway, I have given myself another year of agony and job search before I give up. I'm just so disappointed that all my savings were spent on moving, getting my quals recognized, getting a license etc. And all for a big fat nothing. At some point I feel that it is somehow a scam,: inviting all the talent from abroad who will spend the savings on relocation, ....and by the time all is done they are being offered jobs at a level that they did 10 years before. Its a scam really. And who are the benefiters? Those training providers who set up retraining of Newcomers of course. I wish someone opened my eyes 4 years ago when I made this highly skilled migrant application! I hope that some people will read my story and make them have their 'guards up!'


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

latifa79 said:


> Anyway, I have given myself another year of agony and job search before I give up. I'm just so disappointed that all my savings were spent on moving, getting my quals recognized, getting a license etc. And all for a big fat nothing. At some point I feel that it is somehow a scam,: inviting all the talent from abroad who will spend the savings on relocation, ....and by the time all is done they are being offered jobs at a level that they did 10 years before.



There are thousands of Ontario trained teachers who cannot get jobs right now because there is a glut of them. Surely some research before coming here would have demonstrated that?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

latifa79 said:


> Anyway, I have given myself another year of agony and job search before I give up. I'm just so disappointed that all my savings were spent on moving, getting my quals recognized, getting a license etc. And all for a big fat nothing. At some point I feel that it is somehow a scam,: inviting all the talent from abroad who will spend the savings on relocation, ....and by the time all is done they are being offered jobs at a level that they did 10 years before. Its a scam really. And who are the benefiters? Those training providers who set up retraining of Newcomers of course. I wish someone opened my eyes 4 years ago when I made this highly skilled migrant application! I hope that some people will read my story and make them have their 'guards up!'


I'm sorry to say this but from what you've written you're really the architect of your own misfortunate. If you got involved with scammers that is not the Canadian Government's responsibility. Buyer Beware seems to apply here.


----------

